# Fun Racer gesucht



## tigersuit (14. Januar 2013)

Der Titel sagts schon. Ich suche ein Spiel á la Mario Kart mit lokalem Mehrspielermodus. Sprich ich will mit zwei Gamepads vor dem PC spielen können.

Gibt es da was vernünftiges für PC(im Idealfall bei Steam)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## PHENOMII (14. Januar 2013)

Da kann ich dir Blur empfehlen!
Spielt sich ein bisschen wie Mario Kart, sieht aber um einiges besser aus und man hat die Möglichkeit, es im Splitscreen-Mode zu spielen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Januar 2013)

Splitsecond Veloy City
Flatout Ultimate Carnage
Usw 
Blur ist ein richtig gutes Spiel , 


Greeetzz


----------



## michelthemaster (14. Januar 2013)

Hey Kollege,

wie wärs mit:

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed

Gibts auch bei Steam, du wirst definitiv nichts Besseres in dieser Richtung finden  Hab den Vorgänger für den PC, dort ist es auch super lustig mit Xbox Controllern dran geschlossen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## tigersuit (14. Januar 2013)

Das Sonic-Spiel hört sich genau nach dem an, was ich suche. 

Hat Flatout auch einen Splitscreen-Modus oder geht nur LAN/Internet-Multiplayer?


----------



## Jor-El (15. Januar 2013)

F1 Race Stars wäre noch eine Idee.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Januar 2013)

Flatout2 hat keinen Splitscreen. Für MP lokal ist der Partymode aber vorhanden(die 'Fahrer durch die Scheibe klatschen' Spiele). Das fetzt aber find ich, mehr wie Derby oder Rennen im MP Lan Mode. Burnout Paradiese hat das Prinzip geklaut aber die Stunt Games sind total öde. Nicht so bei Flat2, da motiviert allein 'Fahrerhochwurf an die Wandklatschen' zum Wettzocken, bis dass die Finger abfallen und '1cm geht noch, einer geht noch mehr'. 

Flat2 gabs vor kurzem gratis auf der PCGH Heft DVD. Dann kannst das 2gig grosse Hauptgame mit Community Mods auf 7gig aufblasen. Massenhaft Autos und Strecken, sogar neue Game Modes sind dann enthalten.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (15. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle Blur oder Burnout Paradise kaufen, da bei de spiele bei mir und ein paar Kumpels schon für ein paar geile Momente gesorgt haben


----------



## kombiv6 (28. Februar 2013)

Definitiv Blur , Burnout P. bzw Burnout revenge ist auch sehr geil  aber F1 Race Stars ist auch gut eigentlich Sonic klone denk ich aber macht alles richtig und gut Laune


----------

